# High Definition Mobile Audio Demo Car 2004 Acura TL - Dynaudio/ARC/MS-8 *Pics Galore*



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, I have decided to turn my hobby/obsession into my new profession. I have started High Definition Mobile Audio in Omaha, NE. I will be featuring high end products such as: Dynaudio, Rainbow, Hybrid Audio, Tru Technology, Arc Audio, Image Dynamics, Digital Designs, etc. I have decided to build a new demo car to showcase a factory integrated system aimed at being as good or better than my firebird, which placed in “Q” at USAC World Finals in 2009. 

The demo vehicle is a white 2004 Aucra TL that I purchased in August 2010 with 48,000 miles. I will add that this is a demo car, but the family had some requests for the car, which I honored. I am hoping to complete the install by the 1st or 2nd week of February and will try to update this log daily. I am open to suggestions as well as this build will go fast and I may overlook some things.

System Plan:
Factory HU (Pioneer DEH-P01 Incase I have problems with the factory HU)
MS-8 Processing
Dyn 102 Tweeters
Dyn Esotar2 650 Midrange/Midbass
Dyn Esotar2 430 Midrange (if I decide a 3-way is necessary - but isn’t a 3-way always necessary....lol)
Dyn Esotar2 1200 Sub (IB or Aperiodic)
Dyn Esotar2 430 for center channel (will attempt a 162GT) and a Dyn tweeter
Dyn System 240GT (102 tweet and 162GT MR/MB) for Rear Fill
3 ARC Audio 4200 SE Amps
Alpine touch screen monitor (TME-S370) in dash that can control Nav and Video
Alpine Navigation (NVE-M300)
Pioneer 6-disc DVD 1 din DVD player (XDV-P6) – Kids Request
2 5” Headrest Monitors (Clarion WMA570) – Kids request
Cascade sound deadening
IXOS Wire

I will update this as I go and I promise I do not have ADD, it has turned very cold here (as it does every winter, -25 wind chill last week) and this build is taking place in my non-heated garage. Therefore, my decision on what I work on, on a daily basis, will be determined by the weather. 

Please let me know if I have left anything out!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Here are some inside pics of the car before any system construction:


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pics after tear down:


















This car (since it has the tan interior) comes with Tan carpeting. I have to kids (age 5 & 9) and tan interior + kids + winter = a whole lot of mess to clean up and stains that do not come out. With that said, I ordered black/graphite carpeting from Acura that will replace the tan after the sound deadening is complete. 

The next thing I had to do is get rid of that fake wood trim. A pet peeve of mine. So, I decided to go with a low cost option of 3m Di-Noc carbon fiber wrap. This stuff is extremely easy to use and provides a very nice finish.










Before:









After:


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Okay, My TL is a Non-Navi version. Many TL owners have tried different things to implement Navigation. One method is to purchase a conversion kit (at a cost of $1700 from a private party) and then another $150 piece to "hack" the navigation display to show DVD video from an external DVD source. After researching this thoroughly, I decided to go a little different route. I am installing an Alpine TME-S370 in the dash with an Alpine NVE-M300 Navigation Unit. 

This touch screen has a nice looking interface:










I plan on installing this where the factory navigation is and move the HVAC/Radio Display to where the pockets are below the radio. So, first, I had to cut the bezel to fit the screen:









My Dremel is my friend...lol!









I used multiple cutting and sanding tips to provide the best finish possible as to not have to refinish or paint the bezel. I then wet sanded all the cut edges to make it as smooth as possible (2000 grit was the final finish).

I used the factory metal box that contained the HVAC/Radio information screen to install the screen in and cut/modified the box to attach the screen.

































The box was completely sound deadened (just to be sure)

I screwed the screen to the metal box and lined everything up with the plastic front bezel.









Before:








After:


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Since it is still very cold out, I worked next on extending the wires for the Head Rest Monitors so I can run the wire inside the Head Rest pole. I cut the wire and located the power, ground and video wires. These are the only ones I extended for my particular installation. 

Head Rest and monitor pic:









Pic of the wires being cut:

















The wires were soldered with heat shrunk applied:









Final Pic:









I will test the monitors and then install them in the head rests.

Thats all for today!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Looking forward to following your build..... good luck and stay warm


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

looks good cant wait to see the progress


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> Well, I have decided to turn my hobby/obsession into my new profession. I have started High Definition Mobile Audio in Omaha, NE. I will be featuring high end products such as: Dynaudio, Rainbow, Hybrid Audio, Tru Technology, Arc Audio, Image Dynamics, Digital Designs, etc. I have decided to build a new demo car to showcase a factory integrated system aimed at being as good or better than my firebird, which placed in “Q” at USAC World Finals in 2009.
> 
> The demo vehicle is a white 2004 Aucra TL that I purchased in August 2010 with 48,000 miles. I will add that this is a demo car, but the family had some requests for the car, which I honored. I am hoping to complete the install by the 1st or 2nd week of February and will try to update this log daily. I am open to suggestions as well as this build will go fast and I may overlook some things.
> 
> ...


where are you located?


----------



## Hamburger Pimp (Apr 24, 2010)

WOOFERNTWEETER said:


> where are you located?


"I have started High Definition Mobile Audio in Omaha, NE"


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

This is great! I'm looking for an 04-05' TL for my new whip, and this is gonna give me some nice ideas. The simplest I like so far is the Carbon Fiber vinyl you layed over the fauxwood. So much nicer. Even with the tan interior.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hamburger Pimp said:


> "I have started High Definition Mobile Audio in Omaha, NE"


Thanks...yep Omaha, NE (Nebraska, not New England - as most places I call out of state think it is.....I say "New England is NOT a state")...lol



GSlider said:


> This is great! I'm looking for an 04-05' TL for my new whip, and this is gonna give me some nice ideas. The simplest I like so far is the Carbon Fiber vinyl you layed over the fauxwood. So much nicer. Even with the tan interior.


I never ever like the faux wood in cars. Why wood? Its a car. I think it looks so cheesy and fake, personally.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

subscribed.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> Thanks...yep Omaha, NE (Nebraska, not New England - as most places I call out of state think it is.....I say "New England is NOT a state")...lol
> 
> 
> 
> I never ever like the faux wood in cars. Why wood? Its a car. I think it looks so cheesy and fake, personally.


i guess i meant do you have a shop or are you working out of the house


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice. I can't wait to see this. I love TL's


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOOFERNTWEETER said:


> i guess i meant do you have a shop or are you working out of the house


Working out of the house temporarily until I can find a retail location that meets my price/needs.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I wish you luck. I'd like to see you succeed as proof that there is a market for a shop like that....I'd love to see my employer move back upscale and dump the low end junk...

Jay


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice work so far Jerry.

Personally, I think you should install the sub IB. I think it could be a good selling point, showing you can have bass & still utilize pretty much the entire trunk.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Subscribing to this one


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

subscribed.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cant wait to see this build!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

fish said:


> Nice work so far Jerry.
> 
> Personally, I think you should install the sub IB. I think it could be a good selling point, showing you can have bass & still utilize pretty much the entire trunk.


Really the only difference is about 1". In an Aperiodic, the box would be made just large enough to fit the driver, with the AP mat as the back of the box. Another pro is that you do not see the sub at all or have things in the trunk hit the back of it. Another con is, you do not see the sub at all (the back of 1200 is really pretty ).


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Have you done that on many headrest monitors? I'd love to cut the wires and run them through the poles in the head rests, but I'm too afraid to cut the wires on my pioneers I think there's a ton of little wires in there and It'd be a lot of work I think to get them all reconnected right.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Niebur3 said:


> I never ever like the faux wood in cars. Why wood? Its a car. I think it looks so cheesy and fake, personally.


Ditto. It'll be the first thing I do to my 2005 W211 Merc (when I start on that install). 

Subscribed, can't wait for updates.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Go Jerry Go !

More updates !


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

scooter99 said:


> Have you done that on many headrest monitors? I'd love to cut the wires and run them through the poles in the head rests, but I'm too afraid to cut the wires on my pioneers I think there's a ton of little wires in there and It'd be a lot of work I think to get them all reconnected right.


Actually I have installed them a couple of times before, but this was the 1st time I cut the wire (because my pole was large enough to cut and run the wires down). I cut them and only had 4 wires to connect: power, ground, the + of the video wire and the - of the video wire. Not to hard, really.


----------



## cannan (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the 3M carbon wrap. I want to do that to my wife's GS, she wouldn't notice the difference anyway :laugh:.

Subscribed for updates :rockon:


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> Really the only difference is about 1". In an Aperiodic, the box would be made just large enough to fit the driver, with the AP mat as the back of the box. Another pro is that you do not see the sub at all or have things in the trunk hit the back of it. Another con is, you do not see the sub at all (the back of 1200 is really pretty ).


Which would be a higher labor charge?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

fish said:


> Which would be a higher labor charge?


I don't charge myself labor...lol


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

so far so good. with a list of gear that looks like that i don't think you can go wrong. cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> I don't charge myself labor...lol


I'm talking about when a potential customer listens & looks at the install, & then says "I want my subs mounted like that."


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

fish said:


> I'm talking about when a potential customer listens & looks at the install, & then says "I want my subs mounted like that."


I'm with you now. The AP would definitely be a higher labor charge. You still need to seal like an IB, but you have a little more wood and time to make the box and then the time it takes to make the AP for the back of the box. So, you are correct that the Ib would be less expensive for the customer.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Update time....

Well, not real fun stuff to look at today, but I did get some things done that needed to get done this weekend. 

First off, I forgot to post this pic of the Carbon Fiber wrap I did around the shifter to cover the fake wood there:









Next is mounting the headrest monitors. This is always a point where you better be sure you measured twice (or maybe 3-times or 4-times) before you start cutting.









I found that using the dremel with the cutting disc works great for shaving the inside foam....makes a huge mess, but works really well.









Huge Mess.









Some metal that had to be cut and I had to cut a hole in the metal pole to run the wire inside.









Screen bezel in place:









Wire connected and screen snapped into bezel:









Tested to make sure everything works:









More to come....


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I ran across a thread by SRT-11 over at Acurazine detailing the repair of the front center console armrest. On these generation TL's the armrest looks like this after a little while:


















So, I decided to fix it quick while I had the thread open and all the stuff ready. I did use some different methods that worked really well.

After removing the armrest, this is what it looks like.









I then used a heat gun to heat the glue and the leather pulled off easy with my fingers and no stress to the leather.









I scraped the "goo" that used to be padding off and replaced with some batting. I used spray glue to hold the batting in place with I shipped the leather back on.









I then used hot glue on the edges of the leather cover.









And here is the result, mounted back to the center console.

















A couple more pics on the way....


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just a few pics left, then back to work. I started on installing the Pioneer DVD changer into the rear armrest. Here is my progress so far.

Removing the leather from the armrest:









After removing the large plastic insert for the cup holder in the foam, I was able to test fit the DVD player.









Next, since I can't have a car with kids and no cup holders, I bought the rear cup holders out of a 2010 Acura TL (dealer thought I was a little off, since mine is a 2004) and I am installing them in the top of the armrest (where they are located in the 2010-up TL's). This also stops me from having to tell rear passengers where the cup holders are, since they always asked previously.

















That was it for last night.....had to go take care of some "business" with the wife . I should finish mounting the DVD player and cup holder today!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Very very nice. I'm interested in how you do this. I'm going to try and incorporate a drawer for my IR Headphones in the rear armrest for the back passengers. I'm thinking either a cubby and have a top cover that lifts up revealing the cubby, or a drawer that comes out of the front with the headphones inside it.


----------



## ToddG (Sep 14, 2010)

This should be good...


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Subscribed….

How are you going to connect all those speakers through one MS8?

I’m rocking 2 Esotar1200s IB for over 2 years now, and i still can’t get over how musical they are.


A small investment in a portable heater may be beneficial.


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Great work on the center console. I have a feeling this is going to be a fantastic build. can't wait for more updates. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

SoundChaser said:


> Subscribed….
> 
> How are you going to connect all those speakers through one MS8?
> 
> ...


I have a small heater inside the car for when I venture out. My garage is a 3 car with vaulted ceilings (about 14' or so) and I tried a propane heater and it smell awful and didn't heat it very good. I was quoted 3-4k for a natural gas built in heater. Since this is all temporary anyway, just deal with the cold for a couple more months.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn, your pb bandwidth got hammered.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like you need to upgrade to a "Pro" PB account :laugh:.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

More updates....

Today was a "warm" day by our standards, so I spent most of the time I had working in the garage. The TL is prone to bad door lock actuators, so with the fact I will be sealing the doors tighter than fort knox, I decided to replace the front actuators before starting the sound deadening...no pics, since this was just a mechanical fix. 

I did get a chance to finish up mounting the DVD player in the rear armrest. 

Here is a pic of what has to be removed from the inside to get rid of the old cup holder. All this for just a crappy cup holder???










I next ran the wire inside the armrest and put the leather cover back over it.









Next, I cut the leather to match the opening I already cut in the foam part of the armrest to mount the cup holder.









Cup holder is mounted. I hot glued a piece of plastic to the foam underneath the cup holder, and then hot glued and screwed the cup holder to the plastic. Here are pics of the new cup holder opened/closed.

















I then mounted the DVD player using the same method as before on the cup holder and started working on trimming the front cup holder bezel to fit the DVD player.

















Here is the finished product.

























That was it for yesterday. Today I am planning on spending some time testing the DVD player with all the screens just to make sure everything will work correctly before installing. I then plan on working on relocating the factory HVAC/Radio LCD. Today is supposed to be a high of 11....ouch!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Pretty sweet. Ya I haven't done any work on the stereo here for a couple days. Yesterday was about 8 below!!


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have an 06 that has cup holders in the center armrest. Was that the first year they added them to the rear seats?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Pretty sweet. Ya I haven't done any work on the stereo here for a couple days. Yesterday was about 8 below!!


It is really hard without heated space to work...lol!



jace314 said:


> I have an 06 that has cup holders in the center armrest. Was that the first year they added them to the rear seats?


I don't know about gen 2 TL's, but gen 3 (2004-2009) all had them in the rear center armrest. Since you have to push the front for them to pop out, nobody that has been in my rear seats even knew I had cup holders back there. They will now!


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

Good call, my daughter sits back there, and leaves them out all the time so she doesnt forget!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

2g's had them on the top of the armrest but it was towards the front of it. 3g was the first with the dumb pop out ones!

Good luck with your shop from a fellow Aziner!!!


----------



## Geordie68 (Apr 8, 2010)

Subscribed. Looks good.


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

In for the updates! Good luck with the new shop! If you have any questions about different reps for our area, drop me a pm. I have dealt with them all!


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks fantastic. You do great work. Still waiting on that quote from you!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Another update....

I tested the video setup to make sure everything was "talking" to each other correctly before installing. Here is a pic of the video:










Next...I worked on mounting the HVAC/Radio Display to the lower part of the console where a few useless cubbies resided. The trick here is the lower section has two different curvatures going on at the same time.

Here are pics of the relocation:

I first trimmed the bezel to take out one of the curvatures.

















Then I cleaned up the inside edges.

















Here is the piece I made out of low temp plastic to bridge the gap.









Covering the piece in the carbon fiber wrap.

















I hot glued the piece to the bezel.









More.......


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Next was to attach the display to the bezel. I had to get a little creative here and use a few different methods.

I used 3M double sided industrial tape to attach the plexi front to the bezel and the plexi front to the display.









I then used low temp plastic to screw the display to and the plastic is then screwed to the bezel....I did trim the edges flush when I finished (not shown in pic).









I then made a final mounting bracket out of the plastic to secure the bottom of the display.









Here is the final pic of how it looked when finished!









That it it for today. I will see if I work at all tomorrow (supposed to by a balmy 15 degrees outside).


----------



## Bimmerboyali (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice build, and thanks again for taking the time to speak to me the other day about speakers for my Bimmer. I am sure with ur friendly attitude and custom build techniques, you will be successful in your new venture. I am sure Ill be calling on u and hopefully purchasing some items from u in the near future. I am leaning heavy towards the Dynaudio 242 Gt setup for front stage, or the Hybrid Legatio SE L6 and pro 1 tweets. Although the L6 is a actually a 7" driver, i dont know if I can fit it in the doors?

Going to investigate behind the doors next week? Got to love those German designers, they sure know how to design a crappy audio system for a $50K automobile. LOL


----------



## specc00 (Jan 6, 2011)

nice build you have going there, subscribed.


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

this is looking well. good luck with the shop, its a hard market out there.


----------



## six2six (Mar 25, 2007)

build looks good so far, keep the pics coming


----------



## cali_wagon (Jan 24, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> Actually I have installed them a couple of times before, but this was the 1st time I cut the wire (because my pole was large enough to cut and run the wires down). I cut them and only had 4 wires to connect: power, ground, the + of the video wire and the - of the video wire. Not to hard, really.


how do u find out which wires r which? I have a monitor that i need to find the power, ground, and 2 video inputs


----------



## crzygosu87 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey niebur, i see you're on diyma as well hahahaa (I've initially been following your thread on AZ)

Just FYI but later on when you get around to actually replacing speakers and whatnot, be aware that the middle seat belt mechanism (the actual component that rolls up the belt itself) is extremely vulnerable to rattling. I took out the rear deck panel again today to lay down some additional sound deadening and whatnot to try to kill down the vibrations! I should have just dealt with it the first time around hahahaa

Looking forward to your progress!!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

crzygosu87 said:


> Hey niebur, i see you're on diyma as well hahahaa (I've initially been following your thread on AZ)
> 
> Just FYI but later on when you get around to actually replacing speakers and whatnot, be aware that the middle seat belt mechanism (the actual component that rolls up the belt itself) is extremely vulnerable to rattling. I took out the rear deck panel again today to lay down some additional sound deadening and whatnot to try to kill down the vibrations! I should have just dealt with it the first time around hahahaa
> 
> Looking forward to your progress!!


Thanks for the heads up! I appreciate it.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

An update....

Been working through weather and other issues, so I haven't updated in a few days. I do have some stuff done, but before I go any further I think it is time for a little porn (for us audio guys).

This is what was removed....factory system (cute little amp).









Here is what is going in.










Front Tweeters:









Front Midrange/Center Channel:

















Front Midbass:

















Rear Fill:









Subwoofer:

















More to come.....


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Now for the amps.......

All these speakers will be driven by (3) ARC Audio 4200se. The guys at ARC have been extremely helpful and are great to talk to, especially Fred!!!!!










































Here is the processor:

















And I have decided to change thing up a little. I have had some issues with my factory Head Unit and therefore decided to change to using an aftermarket. Here it is:

























That is it for now.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Jerry You my friend SUCK.  Nice speakers!! I might have to make a trip to see this car in action this summer.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Great gear, can't wait to see the end product.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

WOW!!! i want that deck. good thing im only a few minutes from you. let me know when i can come check it out. im super excited for this.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow! Nice gear! Cant' wait to see it installed!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Looking good, I still miss my Dynaudio's.....................But love the Phass drivers too....


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Now for some more work....

Sound Deadening pics. Pretty much self explanatory here. I also have a decoupled floor barrier that will be installed after the wiring has been run.

All sound deadening is using Cascade Audio Engineering products....awesome stuff to work with, very easy and does a great job!!!

All 4 doors deadened inside.

















All 4 door look the same...here is the finished door!









Trunk lid before:









Trunk lid after:









Rear deck...kinda hard to see.









Trunk.

















Plastic interior pieces. All white factory "deadening" removed, cascade deadening applied, and factory deadening re-applied with hot glue. This process was done with every plastic panel in the car. Here is an example:

















The wiring is on hold at the moment as I was sent the wrong type and had to exchange, will be here by Friday. So until the, I will be starting on making ring for mounting the door speakers, fabricating kick panels for the mids, installing the tweets, etc. I will post more pics soon!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

lookin good so far! the P01/P99 is an awesome piece. are you still going to use the ms-8 along with it? will you use any of the processing in the P01? I've seen someone use a P99 and H701, but the MS-8 has the delay. Just curious. 

JT


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

jtaudioacc said:


> lookin good so far! the P01/P99 is an awesome piece. are you still going to use the ms-8 along with it? will you use any of the processing in the P01? I've seen someone use a P99 and H701, but the MS-8 has the delay. Just curious.
> 
> JT


I plan on using the MS-8 for all the processing. The P01 will only provide signal to the MS-8. If the MS-8 is not working for me, then I might switch to the P01 processing.


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks good, I had to laugh a little that fake wood is a pet peeve where fake carbon fiber is great?!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

ttocs388 said:


> Looks good, I had to laugh a little that fake wood is a pet peeve where fake carbon fiber is great?!


of course! LOL. but doesn't the TL have real wood veneer? that would be more "real" than the sticker carbon fiber.  although, I agree, the sticker carbon looks better than the wood.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

jtaudioacc said:


> of course! LOL. but doesn't the TL have real wood veneer? that would be more "real" than the sticker carbon fiber.  although, I agree, the sticker carbon looks better than the wood.


Real wood veneer??? Yeah....right.....it looks like all they did was paint the plastic itself. It is sooooooooo fake!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Alright...still waiting on wire, so I started working on the kicks. The goal here was that the foot rest be completely usable (since the car is a manual and the foot rest is used) and to be able to still access the fuse box (located in the drivers side kick panel). I also wanted the enclosures to be completely sealed for optimum speaker performance. The Esotar2 430's require a .005 ft^3 sealed enclosure....which is basically small enough to fit the driver.

Here are the before pictures of the kicks.
Drivers side:

















Passenger side:

















Trim rings:

















Cutting and mounting the trim rings:

















Next, I filled in the gaps using low heat plastic. I drilled holes and sanded for better adhesion with the dura-glass.









Plastic ornament thingy from Hobby Lobby attached to the back with hot glue:









More....


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dura-glass applied:

















Sanding and Rage Gold Body Filler applied and sanded:

































Test fitting in the car:

































I will finish these by painting them with texture to match the interior.

That is all for now!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Quick question, where did you aim the mids?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Honestly, we played with placement with the main purpose being the functionality I mentioned, so they cross right in front of the center console/radio area. Not idea, but necessary to meet the other goals. I am trying to implement a 3-way with the "factory" look aspect being the most important.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

It's looking awesome, Jerry.
Great work.

J.


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

Whoa you have quite the system going in that. Looks very nice, and good luck with your business venture!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

doitor said:


> It's looking awesome, Jerry.
> Great work.
> 
> J.


Thanks Jorge....did you decide on your new vehicle yet???



tibug said:


> Whoa you have quite the system going in that. Looks very nice, and good luck with your business venture!


Thanks, I am very excited to be doing this.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

It's looking good Jerry....Keep up the great work.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> Thanks Jorge....did you decide on your new vehicle yet???


Noup.
Might end up with a scooter or a bike.
LOL.

J.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

(Off topic) Jorge, you're changing away from the Mazda? Wow!
(Back on topic)

Nice job on the TL, can't wait to see it finished!

Jay


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Your killin' me here bro! Nice work thus far, and the equipment is spectacular.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Looking great! Can i come watch? :laugh:


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

kizz said:


> Looking great! Can i come watch? :laugh:


Nope, but you can come help!!!


----------



## Gavinchen (Jan 31, 2011)

Really nice work!!

For me, I'm definetely willing to do so for my car if I have your skill and knowledge. 
However, I'm not.

I might be fail at first place such like remove all interior parts.
Second, like I mention before. Skill and knowledge.
Last but not the least, MONEY.
Woundering how much do you already spend and plan in the future?

After all, your great work must bring you priceless sensation in the future.
Keep walking.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Okay....an update is finally here. Due to weather difficulties, I have several things half finished, but should have tons to post in the next week. Here is one of the things I have about 90% finished. Since I decided to go aftermarket with the head unit (P01), I wanted to make sure it looks as factory as possible. Here is the result.

Before:









After (well kinda):









I purchased a second HVAC/Radio sub display to complete this look (the original one the car came was cut a fabricated to fit the monitor). I used this because it already had all the curves from the factory built in with a flat surface to work with.

I started trimming:

























I then cut the factory plexi and started test fitting the new head unit.









Now, the factory trim pieces covered with aluminum need to be addressed. These pics give you an idea how I am dealing with this. The aluminum was removed and the 1/2 circle was filled (on 1 for now), then I stopped until I can get everything mounted in the vehicle to see if any further filler will be needed around the radio. The final pieces will be covered in Di-noc brushed aluminum wrap.


















The sub display for the HVAC will be desoldered and extended with wire from the factory board so it can relocated in the opening right above the head unit. I will provide pics as soon as I am finished.

Thats all for today!


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> Nope, but you can come help!!!


You bet, as soon as im done with my car and my buddies car i'll be there with a 12 pack of pepsi and my hammer!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

kizz said:


> You bet, as soon as im done with my car and my buddies car i'll be there with a 12 pack of pepsi and my hammer!


Leave the hammer and bring a dremel....way more useful...lol!


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Deal!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Here is an update....

The kicks are done and just need to be mounted in the car. Here are the pics of the completed kicks - with grills!


































more to come...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

awesome looking kicks man. looks really freggin great!!


----------



## Gavinchen (Jan 31, 2011)

It looks great indeed^^


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Jerry,

Kicks look good.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks...I am really happy how they turned out!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I also got the wiring completed and the decoupled floor barrier down. I use all IXOS wire (0 awg power wire, gamma speaker wire and Ixotica RCA's)

Here is the speaker wire:

















Here are the RCA's:









Pics of the wire termination:

















Wire runs in Techflex and tied down every 6 inches or so:

























And finally the floor barrier down:

















Center Channel Pics Next!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

diggin the Kicks and wire


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Center Channel Pics!

First I cut a piece of MDF the same shape as the original center channel cover. 









I then did a test fit with the speaker and the cover.









I added a mounting piece for the tweeter.









I had to (very carefully) trim some of the edges where the old cover mounted to fit the new MDF piece.









Here is the Dynaudio Esotar2 430 with the Dyn Tweeter mounted.









I added some deadening to the outside of the orb.









Center Channel mounted in the car.









A view from underneath when mounted in the dash.









A couple of pics with the grill in place. I just covered the factory grill after cutting the openings for the speakers with grill cloth.


















That is it for tonight. Will be working all day tomorrow!


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Faaaaaaaaaaaantastic!!!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

that's some major $$$$ IXOS!! wow!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

This is very motivational. I need to get my butt in gear.


those wires are flipping sexy!!!!


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

Awesome build so far Jerry. I really like those kicks!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks guys. I feel like it is taking so much longer than I had hoped, but it is coming along!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

The fit and finish of everything you have posted so far is superb. Did you texture spray the kick panels? If so, they look quite nice and came out very consistant. Why did you choose to use black grill cloth on the mids instead of tan to try to match the factory kick color?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

pyropoptrt said:


> The fit and finish of everything you have posted so far is superb. Did you texture spray the kick panels? If so, they look quite nice and came out very consistant. Why did you choose to use black grill cloth on the mids instead of tan to try to match the factory kick color?


Yes, the kicks are finished with spray texture before the top coat. I like how they came out. I did black grill cloth because the car is all 2-toned tan/black (dash and everything) and trying to find grill cloth that would match perfectly would be impossible, so I just continued with the theme of the car.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks great, any ideas on when it will be finished?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ideas...yes, reality says to double that.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice, I wish my dash had space for a center speaker. 



Niebur3 said:


> I feel like it is taking so much longer than I had hoped


It *always* takes longer than what one hopes. :laugh:


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I hate working with that speaker wire. Nice stuff to be sure, but a PITA anyways.

Are the RCA's just 1 channel sets?

Jay


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> Thanks guys. I feel like it is taking so much longer than I had hoped, but it is coming along!


Very nice... I want that center channel. Keep up the good work!


----------



## thewatusi (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like you've got a real quality build going here.

Where did you end up running the power wire through the firewall? I have an 06 Accord w/ MT and can't use the hole where the clutch passes through like a lot of AT people do. Pics would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

That is some nice gear, and the install is coming out pretty nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

That looks insane,
I was my car was right hand drive. makes it alot easier for doing kicks.

that carbon sticker stuff, does it have texture like the real stuff in raw form, or does it feel like plastic


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

it has a texture in it. They make a vinly that is easier to wrap around corners but is thicker. The decals start with a chrome/mylar decal that they put the herring-bone impression in and then print the black/grey on top. If you were to put them right next to real CF it is neat but still not as neat as the real thing.


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

i have a couple question to ask? 1. do you have to cut any metal to fit the speaker or it direct fit? 2. do you update the charging system or you use dual batteries?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

tru tech99 said:


> i have a couple question to ask? 1. do you have to cut any metal to fit the speaker or it direct fit? 2. do you update the charging system or you use dual batteries?


Sorry, I have been crazy busy. I did have to cut the metal a little to get the speakers to fit. I am not upgrading the charging system at the moment. After calculating what the amps will be actually pulling from my charging system (based on listening levels, speakers connected, ohm loads, etc) I am going to start without an upgrade and only upgrade if necessary.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Time for updates...A few of you know I have been battling an ankle injury since last June and had to have surgery in November. I was told Wednesday that I needed a second surgery to repair nerve damage from the 1st surgery, so I have been working like a dog to try and finish the car. The car is not finished and I had the surgery yesterday. Here is an update on everything I did get completed and at this point, it is very close to being done.

The tweeters (Dynaudio MD102's) were installed in the factory location. I removed the factory grill and (after trimming the inside hole a little) installed them in the factory location. I covered them in grill cloth just to maintain the theme of the installation. 








I know, just rubberbands....well, why make it harder than it really is. I was going to use hot glue, but didn't want to leave any residue.

































Next were the door speakers. I just made some spacers from 3/4 mdf and sealed the wood with rubberized undercoating. I did use cascade gasket material between the spacer and door and between speaker and spacer.


































Pretty simple. More to come....


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

The rear deck was quite interesting. The Acura's rear deck is enclosed from the bottom side. So, you have to do everything from the top (unless you are willing to cut out a ton of metal) and then you have a seatbelt in the way on one side of the left speaker and metal from the enclosed section in the way on the other side. So, in order to install a set of components, I had to get a little creative. 

The rear deck had to be modified so that the grill opening already there could be utilized fully. 

Here is the grill beforehand:








This is the opening the factory gives you:








Here is how I opened the space:

















The Dynaudio MW162GT's fit right into the opening but like I said, there was no room to cut for the tweeters, so I surface mounted mounted them under the factory shelf. 

I used PVC to make a nice thin mounting ring. I then secured the ring to the rear shelf.

















I had to shave off part of the terminals so they would fit.








Mounted in place.

















I then reinstalled the package shelf and it fits perfect.








More to come...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Time for the Infinite Baffle. After a very long process of pros and cons, I decided that I would go with an Infinite Baffle over the Aperiodic Membrane. The Dynaudio Esotar2 1200 can perform exceptionally in either. I read that flexing is the biggest problem with these (have only done sealed, ported and AP's in the past), so I tried the best I could to prevent possible flexing.

I first made the front baffle out of 3/4" mdf.








I then glued and screwed (in about 20+ places) another piece of 3/4" mdf.








I also attached a 3rd piece of 3/4" mdf in the center around where the sub mounts for more support.








I then decided to attach the baffle to the braces.









Here it is covered in carpet and mounted to the braces. I also sealed any and all openings between the cab and trunk using Cascade Audio products and expanding foam. The baffle was attached to the braces using a total of 8 lag bolts/washers (4 per side). 


















Here is the trim ring I made for the front grill.









I then cut a piece of metal grill material, secured, and wrapped the entire grill in grill cloth.









Here it is.









This is what you see with the center of the arm rest down!









Only the trunk and finishing installing into the dash, all of which progress has been made.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wow. nice IB man! i love how those braces come off and the board fits right in there!!! awesome job!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I almost forgot. I also installed a switch to be able to independently turn off the rear monitors and leave the front still going (incase the kids are not with us and we are on a trip or something).

Simple switch install, designed to look factory.
Before:








After:









The back of the switch with quick disconnects soldered on:









I also finished with the modification to the front HVAC display. In order to move it, I had to extend the display from the board, add new led's, and extend the the wires for the HVAC controls. Again, this display will now go above the Aftermarket HU, right below the HVAC controls and will allow me to bury the factory HU display in the dash.

Original Display:

















Display extended from the board:









Connectors cut and extended. All wires were soldered and heat shrink applied.

















This is truly it for now!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

That's one helluva investment in a demo car, I hope it pays off for you. As awesome as it is, I suspect that potential clients are going to balk at the time & labor it takes to accomplish something as thorough as that. I understand the concept that you have to show off your considerable skills to the extreme right off the bat, but it is only going to appeal to a very narrow demographic.

I don't mean to criticize, but perhaps another more lucrative project in the future would be a demo car with a more straightforward integration of aftermarket upgrades to the factory system, without all the custom fab work.

For example:
- Affordable drop in speaker replacements 
- Additional subwoofers that can easily be A/B'd for customers to listen to firsthand 
- Integrated sound processing like the MS-8 w/o changing OEM source
- Add on peripherals like IPod, Video, BT, HD Radio or plug-in GPS 
- If the market for remote starters / alarms is good in your area, I would certainly showcase those types of products as well.


Don't get me wrong - the work you've demonstrated in this thread is fantastic, and I'm sure that you are perfectly aware that not everybody shares the same appreciation for what you have accomplished as those of us here do, but the unfortunate reality is that you'll be hard pressed to turn a profit in this business if you spend all day building kick panels & tearing out interiors to install sound dampening.

Believe me, I know it would be deeply gratifying and enjoyable if that was what working in mobile electronics was all about - but most days, it really isn't. In any case, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chaos said:


> That's one helluva investment in a demo car, I hope it pays off for you. As awesome as it is, I suspect that potential clients are going to balk at the time & labor it takes to accomplish something as thorough as that. I understand the concept that you have to show off your considerable skills to the extreme right off the bat, but it is only going to appeal to a very narrow demographic.
> 
> I don't mean to criticize, but perhaps another more lucrative project in the future would be a demo car with a more straightforward integration of aftermarket upgrades to the factory system, without all the custom fab work.
> 
> ...


I understand this and have discussed this build with many people on here and locally and I do know that this will appeal to only a very few. I am also part of Team ARC and plan on attending competitions with the car, the reason for the deadening, techflex, and other details I would not normally incorporate. I planned from day 1 to use the factory Head Unit, but more and more are failing (almost a new thread daily) on Acurazine about 04-06 units failing. This is the only reason I changed to aftermarket and will explain this to my customers. I really wanted a very high end sound when the car is done, because I am trying to target the only market I know has disposable money (all the millionaires in this area - we have a ton) and I want this car to blow away their Mark Livingston.

I plan on a very simple install with what you are referring to with my wife's vehicle to show if needed. Oh, and I do not take any offense to your comments because it took quite a while to decide to go all out instead of simple and I hope it was the right decision. Thanks for the kind comments on the work itself.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

1 more pic to update:










My foot will be this way for 7-10 days, no weight at all. Luckily they gave me some nice pills to go along with it!


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Niebur3 said:


> I almost forgot. I also installed a switch to be able to independently turn off the rear monitors and leave the front still going (incase the kids are not with us and we are on a trip or something).
> 
> Simple switch install, designed to look factory.
> Before:
> ...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

so cal eddie said:


> Niebur3 said:
> 
> 
> > I almost forgot. I also installed a switch to be able to independently turn off the rear monitors and leave the front still going (incase the kids are not with us and we are on a trip or something).
> ...


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

ACURA TL VSA OFF SWITCH ASSY. @ AcuraOEMparts.com - Acura Parts from Delray Acura

$7.29 online. Hard to beat


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

The car is looking amazin, Jerry.
Hope I get to hear it.
Get well.

J.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

req said:


> wow. nice IB man! i love how those braces come off and the board fits right in there!!! awesome job!


Thanks...you have a very nice build going as well. I have been following it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

doitor said:


> The car is looking amazin, Jerry.
> Hope I get to hear it.
> Get well.
> 
> J.


Thanks for the well wishes. I just can't believe you haven't gone nuts yet without a system .


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

Niebur3 said:


> Here is an update....
> 
> The kicks are done and just need to be mounted in the car. Here are the pics of the completed kicks - with grills!
> 
> ...


wow. these are some of the best looking kicks ever. i would have made the grille OEM beige, but DAMN, these are pure works of art. nice work!!!!!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks man. I thought about it and almost went that way, but decided in the end to go black to match with the 2-tone theme of the car.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

u gonna have some audio shows and stuff...or u gonna rep at other shows in the area? jw cause i make some of the omaha shows wouldnt mind to see this in person


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

TREOUSAMPS_GP said:


> u gonna have some audio shows and stuff...or u gonna rep at other shows in the area? jw cause i make some of the omaha shows wouldnt mind to see this in person


I wont be holding any show of my own this year, so I will just be at the others' shows this year. I did sign up for World of Wheels at the Qwest. That will be the fist show the car will be involved in.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. I just can't believe you haven't gone nuts yet without a system .


I was nuts well before that.

J.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

im really diggin the kicks too, i was wondering how they were going to turn out because of that fuse panel access in the way. personally, i would have probably did away with it and then regret it when a fuse blew and i had to pull the whole pod out lol.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> Thanks...you have a very nice build going as well. I have been following it. Keep up the good work!


thanks for the compliment, but mine is nowhere near the quality of yours. those kicks you made look like you bought them from acura. you sir are doing a great job, and i wish i could see it in person 

i hope your leg heals up fast!


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

one question where do u get ur carbon fiber stuff like the door piece u did


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

TREOUSAMPS_GP said:


> one question where do u get ur carbon fiber stuff like the door piece u did


Ebay. Just search for 3m Di-Noc.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I actually bought a piece that's big enough for my trunk to be covered for 50.00. 

You do really good work! Get well and get this thing finished. Nice job!


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

i think 3m discontinued the 3M Di-Noc do to adhesive issues, the new stuff is 3M scotchprint carbon fiber


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

cool thanks guys


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

My stitches came out today!


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

not going to lie, that photo of your stitches just made me cringe


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Subscribed.. Really nice work! Kicks look amazing, love the relocated upgraded cup holders. (those of us with kids can appreciate that) You made the dash work look easy, we all know it wasnt. Nerve racking to say the least. The wiring extention alone would have drove me nuts.

Question 1- what did you use to texture those kicks before top coat of paint?

2- IB box... Sub see's the whole trunk as enclosure correct? Do you need to seal every chance of air exchange between cabin and trunk in order to get proper results?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Stitches made me cringe to.. get better soon man. Truely great looking build!


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

This sure is a labour of love, get well soon. I'm looking forward to the progress once your fully recovered.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I LOVE those kick panels. If I knew I had the room AND I knew they would turn out looking like yours I would build some. Sadly they would not look like yours and I have so many wires in my kick panels I doubt I could even get started.

Great work. Looking forward to more


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Love the car!

Love the install!

I REALLY love those kicks man! Nice work bud! Is this finished yet?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Actually it just got finished last weekend and I will be posting final pics by the end of this weekend.

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

You going to go to Mid-States dealer show this weekend?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I finished the car a couple of weeks ago and have been swamped catching up on other things, so here are the final build pics.

I believe I left off at the trunk.

I decided to build a 2 tier system in the trunk for mounting everything. On the very bottom I mounted all the fuse blocks, passive crossovers for the rear speakers, video components and the MS-8 (more on that later).


























I did not want to have to raise the floor of the trunk for the finals panels, so I recessed the board the amps mount to so that there is 1/4 inch between the top of the ms-8 and bottom of the amps even though I used 1/2 inch wood...it is much more clear in the pic.










The amps were then mounted.










There is a hinge that allows you to get to the fuses and everything below the amps. 










I then started working on the final trim pieces and plexi for the trunk.


































More to come.....


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Jerry,

Is that the IXOS 1000 rca's?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

More trunk finishing......

























I attached white LED strips to the edges of the plexi, but I can't get the light to show up in pics, so you will have to take my word for it...lol.

I made a finishing panel for the Dynaudio Esotar2 1200 Sub in IB. I made sure plenty of the back panel was cut out and then covered it with acoustically transparent carpet.










Under the hood, I finished by installing a topper on my battery and sealing the rubber grommet where I ran the power wire.


























Also, I relocated the hood release and it is accessible through the plastic panel (which I covered in carpet for acoustic purposes) the goes under the steering wheel area, back to the firewall. 










more to come....


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

DAT said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Is that the IXOS 1000 rca's?


I used the Ixotica Series (IX1S Aptimus™ PC-OFC Gamma Geometry)


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Now for the silver trim pieces beside the radio!

For those not familiar, they have a 1/2 circle cut out due to the factory radio that needs to be filled in. They are covered in real aluminum from the factory, so here is what I did.

I used a little bit of plastic, then rage gold over the top and finally fiberglass resin.


















When done, I covered in Di-Noc brushed aluminum finish. I thought it was important to use something aluminum looking to keep the factory look and feel.


















Up Close...









So that is everything....all finished. Ok, Ok, here are the final pics (I hope I didn't forget anything)!

What you see when you open the trunk....









When you remove the center panel.....









Rear seat...









Front switches (I agreed about the comments with the switch I installed to turn on/off the headrest monitors, so I removed that and installed a fog lamp switch from a 2006 Honda Accord. I changed the light condoms to match the interior lighting and everything looks as it should and matches interior backlighting).










Back of front seats....









more.....


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Here is the finished center console, front stack and kick panels. Also notice the new black factory Acura carpet (I hate tan carpeting, especially with 2 kids).


































Final thoughts and listening impressions. This is part of why it took so long to get these final pics posted. I configured the MS-8 following all tips/instructions given by various members. I can say the the center image was dean on amazing! The rest was meh! I was NOT impressed at all. It sounded very, well, processed. It sounded lifeless with all the emotion seeming to be removed from the music. The highs sounded a little odd, trying to be airy but not sounding natural. Overall I was very disappointed. I had my wife take a listen and she sat in there for less than a minute before telling me what I already knew about how it sounded. It almost seemed like something choking the amps and speakers from doing what they want to do. I played with it for 3-4 days and could not get it any better. I bypassed the MS-8 and used the potent internal processor in the P01 Head Unit, and it was like night/day. My RTA curve was within 5dB (highest peak to lowest dip) all across the board, without me using the eq. It sounds so natural and transparent and really really good. Everything is just seamless between the speakers and the upfront bass is just astounding. I had a friend (Mike) who dabbles in home audio listen and Mike said, "I am a little confused. I saw the sub in the back, but it sound like it is up in the dash somewhere...this is really neat"

I really have to hand it to the products I used in this install, the Dynaudio Speakers and Arc SE amps together, make beautiful music. I understand install is one of the most important aspects of a build, but using products that can really take advantage of good install practices is also important. I am honored to be a dealer for both of these fine brands!

Almost forgot...the car!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> Here is the finished center console, front stack and kick panels. Also notice the new black factory Acura carpet (I hate tan carpeting, especially with 2 kids).


*Very nice!* I like to see before and after 




















.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks...I like those back to back!


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> Up Close...


Do I spy paintballs? :inquisitive: Has someone been hiding out at MPG? 


Awesome work on the instal, sir.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mr. T. said:


> Do I spy paintballs? :inquisitive: Has someone been hiding out at MPG?
> 
> 
> Awesome work on the instal, sir.


Actually it is not nearly as cool as paintballs. It took me a minute to tell what it was, but it is the feet of a massage vibrator thing to rub on your back....lol.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

The final product looks amazing Jerry! I wish I was closer so I could hear this thing!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Lovely work, good luck with the new career.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

looks fantastic! motivates me to get the one i have done


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> looks fantastic! motivates me to get the one i have done


Thanks...you are the definition of fantastic installs.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

would love to hear it sometime... you going to the DIGGZ show???


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> Thanks...you are the definition of fantastic installs.


nah...hehe, i am already learning a ton from your project


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOOFERNTWEETER said:


> would love to hear it sometime... you going to the DIGGZ show???


Yep, I will be there. I hope it is tuned by then...lol!


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

fantastic install

wonder why you didn't have so much success with the ms8. i had horns, and thought the horns were the problem. you dont. hmmm. oh well, h701 is going in my current install anyways

props to you and your install. great finishing!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> *Very nice!* I like to see before and after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm quoting Derick so we can have those lovely pics in the new page as well. I love what you've done with the car!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Love it. Turned out really nice. Especially the kicks.
I guess the only thing I see that I would consider changing (and it's VERY minor) is I would black out the speaker grill in the door to match the other speakers.
Everything else is perfect!
So, are you going to pull the MS-8 then?
Great job! Hope the new biz works out for you.

Jay


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Clean install, awesome job!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Love it. Turned out really nice. Especially the kicks.
> I guess the only thing I see that I would consider changing (and it's VERY minor) is I would black out the speaker grill in the door to match the other speakers.
> Everything else is perfect!
> So, are you going to pull the MS-8 then?
> ...


Great suggestion on the speaker drill in the door. I may consider changing that at some point. The MS-8 is pulled and sold already .


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

The dash work is amazing..


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## jward84 (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome build! Good luck with the business!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, it is a sad day (for me at least). Last night I said good by to the Acura TL. As some of you know, I have been dealing with a ankle injury for some time and driving a manual transmission has taken its toll and I decided enough was enough (okay, my wife decided and I went kicking and screaming all the way.....lol).

My new car (automatic transmission) is in my garage and I just spent about 20-25 hours doing a final custom install to the TL........returning it to stock.....lol! (Felt like a custom install at least) AND I sold it to a good friend, which is a good thing, but made me be a lot more particular in what I did. 

So, I will soon have many items for sale in the classifieds, including the brand new kicks I just made and the center stack built for a single DIN with the HVAC soldered off the board. 

Anyway, I will start a new build log as soon as I recover from this weekend. I don't have a ton of time these days, so it will be much slower and much more epic....lol!


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

CAN'T WAIT! now find a new doctor so you don't have to have a wooden foot


----------



## Eggroll (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow what an install, glad you bumped it! Congrats on the new car and looking forward to that build


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

shuda just got the same car but automatic and switched everything over.. then again a new install does sound pretty good


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^^I may be too busy watching your build on the "z" to do my own....lol!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

kizz said:


> CAN'T WAIT! now find a new doctor so you don't have to have a wooden foot


Right now, a wooden foot doesn't sound half bad. This car is soooooo much easier to drive. Maybe my foot will get better now....lol!

BTW, when you coming over to help????


----------

